# Star Wars: Episode 9 - Der neue Trailer zeigt das rote Doppel-Lichtschwert



## PCGH-Redaktion (26. August 2019)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu *Star Wars: Episode 9 - Der neue Trailer zeigt das rote Doppel-Lichtschwert* gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Star Wars: Episode 9 - Der neue Trailer zeigt das rote Doppel-Lichtschwert*


----------



## Gamer090 (26. August 2019)

Das Doppel-Lichtschwert ist eigentlich ist bei den ersten 6 Filmen nur von Darth Maul bekannt glaub ich, will Disney jetzt das kopieren? Es war eines seiner Merkmale das nur er ein Doppel-Lichtschwert benutzte, irgendwie fühlt sich das für mich wie kopieren an.   Ja seine Rote Haut als Zabrak und die Tattoos waren auch Markenzeichen, aber das Lichtschwert darf man nicht vergessen.

Der Trailer ist ganz ok aber hat mich nicht ganz überzeugt, ich warte auf die Kritiken nach dem Release des Films.


----------



## Pimp-OINK (26. August 2019)

Rey..... Join the Dark Side.... We got Cookies!.....


----------



## -RedMoon- (26. August 2019)

also mal Leute, bei den Bildern am Anfang (Original Trilogie) hatte ich schon etwas Gänsehaut. Die alte Trilogie wirkt bei mir immer noch nach, trotz der vielen Jahre


----------



## majinvegeta20 (26. August 2019)

Es deutet sich immer mehr an, das doch etwas wahres an der Clone Theorie dran sein könnte. 
Glaubt ihr mal gern weiter das der dunkle Sith dort Rey sein soll. 



Gamer090 schrieb:


> Das Doppel-Lichtschwert ist eigentlich ist bei den ersten 6 Filmen nur von Darth Maul bekannt glaub ich, will Disney jetzt das kopieren? Es war eines seiner Merkmale das nur er ein Doppel-Lichtschwert benutzte, irgendwie fühlt sich das für mich wie kopieren an.  Ja seine Rote Haut als Zabrak und die Tattoos waren auch Markenzeichen, aber das Lichtschwert darf man nicht vergessen.




Nope, schon zuvor von Sith Exar Kun.
Aufgetaucht Mitte der 90er noch vor Episode 1. 
Die Lords der Sith | Jedipedia | FANDOM powered by Wikia

Heißt Lucas hat genauso kopiert, wenn man es so sieht. ^^

Davon ab, dass das Doppelschwert hier im Trailer nicht dem Doppelschwert Darth Mauls gleicht. 
Wäre mir neu wenn er beide Säbel zusammen klappen konnte bzw würde es mich wundern das sie mit der Art Waffe, genauso wie Darth Maul nur mit einer Säbelseite kämpfen kann.


----------



## Holindarn (26. August 2019)

es wird immer lächerlicher, was soll den bitte dieses 180° um klappen, toller Effekt, nutzen 0...
und wenn man das expanded Universe mit einbezieht sind die gezeigten Sith noch die deutlich schwächeren Exemplare ^^


----------



## MiezeMatze (26. August 2019)

Wen interessiert diese gequirlte ******** noch???
Sie (Disney) haben Starwars schon lang komplett zerstört!


----------



## Asuramaru (27. August 2019)

MiezeMatze schrieb:


> Wen interessiert diese gequirlte ******** noch???
> Sie (Disney) haben Starwars schon lang komplett zerstört!



Wenn euch das nicht mehr gefällt, dann behaltet es für euch, aber versucht nicht mit irgendwelchen Kommentaren anderen den Spaß daran zu verderben.


----------



## CastorTolagi (27. August 2019)

majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> Nope, schon zuvor von Sith Exar Kun.
> Aufgetaucht Mitte der 90er noch vor Episode 1.
> Die Lords der Sith | Jedipedia | FANDOM powered by Wikia



Nicht ganz.
Das Doppelklinge Konzept geht zwar darauf zurück.

Das Konzept einer faltbaren Doppelklinge geht aber auf die Kappe der Clone Wars Macher mit Pong Krell wo es das erste mal auftaucht:
Pong Krell's lightsabers | Wookieepedia | FANDOM powered by Wikia




> Es deutet sich immer mehr an, das doch etwas wahres an der Clone Theorie dran sein könnte.
> Glaubt ihr mal gern weiter das der dunkle Sith dort Rey sein soll.


Steht das denn immer noch zur Debatte?
Schon in Episode 7 fragt Kylo doch ganz explizit als er das erste mal von Rey hört: "Which Girl".
Ach was Herr Kylo - kennen wir vielleicht noch jemanden anderes?!

Und dann spielt in der Höhle in der Episode über die wir nicht reden der Kamino-Song im Hintergrund.
Während Rey nicht ihre Eltern sieht sondern einfach nur sich selbst - viele male.


----------



## thrustno1 (27. August 2019)

Asuramaru schrieb:


> Wenn euch das nicht mehr gefällt, dann behaltet es für euch, aber versucht nicht mit irgendwelchen Kommentaren anderen den Spaß daran zu verderben.



Warum liest du den Kommentar den ?


----------



## majinvegeta20 (27. August 2019)

CastorTolagi schrieb:


> Nicht ganz.
> Das Doppelklinge Konzept geht zwar darauf zurück.
> 
> Das Konzept einer faltbaren Doppelklinge geht aber auf die Kappe der Clone Wars Macher mit Pong Krell wo es das erste mal auftaucht:
> Pong Krell's lightsabers | Wookieepedia | FANDOM powered by Wikia



Aaaahhh, gut zu wissen. 
Danke für den Hinweis. 

Wichtig war zumindest, dass das Konzept schon länger, als zu Zeiten des Episode 1 Releases zurückliegt. 



CastorTolagi schrieb:


> Steht das denn immer noch zur Debatte?
> Schon in Episode 7 fragt Kylo doch ganz explizit als er das erste mal von Rey hört: "Which Girl".
> Ach was Herr Kylo - kennen wir vielleicht noch jemanden anderes?!
> 
> ...



Uch sag mal so gewisse Herren hier, wollten das als Mumpitz abstempeln. ^^


----------



## Asuramaru (27. August 2019)

thrustno1 schrieb:


> Warum liest du den Kommentar den ?



Weil es unmöglich ist beim durchzurollen aller Kommentare das nicht zu lesen, es muss einen ja nicht gefallen, aber dann halte ich mich von solchen dingen fern und gebe keine dummen Kommentare ab die anderen das mies machen.

Der Trailer ist für die Leute die Freude an Star Wars haben und wen ich es schon vor Jahren die Freude daran verloren habe und mich dann so darüber auslasse, um es anderen zu verderben, ist das nur eine Charakterschwäche mehr nicht.

Charakterstark wäre sich davon fernzuhalten und gar nichts zu äußern und sich ggf. was anderes suchen.


----------



## MiezeMatze (28. August 2019)

Doppelt schlimm ist ...Disney kann ja schöne Geschichten erzählen.
Von Klassikern wie Berhanrd und Bianka über in einem Land vor unserer Zeit & König der Löwen bis zu heutigen Titeln...
Wie man dann Star Wars so dermaßen verkacken kann ist mir ein absolutes Rätsel...

Und lieber Asuramaru... selbst Mark Hamill (Luke Skywalker) findet das neue Starwars ********(siehe Youtube Interviews)... also was willst du eigentlich - es ist halt so. PUNKT?!

Leute die einen gewissen Anspruch an Storytelling haben verstehen das...Nur weil es FantasySci-Fi ist muss die Storyline NICHt völlig Banane, sinnlos, schlecht und gehirnaputiert sein...


----------



## Gamer090 (28. August 2019)

MiezeMatze schrieb:


> Doppelt schlimm ist ...Disney kann ja schöne Geschichten erzählen.
> Von Klassikern wie Berhanrd und Bianka über in einem Land vor unserer Zeit & König der Löwen bis zu heutigen Titeln...
> Wie man dann Star Wars so dermaßen verkacken kann ist mir ein absolutes Rätsel...
> 
> ...



Muss dir Recht geben, Disney hat wirklich viele gute Filme gemacht aber ich vermute das Star Wars sie überfordert, weil es Filme sind die eher an Erwachsene gerichtet sind. Die Story von König der Löwen ist eigentlich sehr kurz und beinhaltet kaum Characktere. Aber Star Wars hat locker ein Dutzend Characktere pro Film die glaubwürdig rüber kommen müssen, bei den Disneyfilmen ist das ganze einfacher gestrickt.


----------



## Bongripper666 (29. August 2019)

Die Star Wars Filmreihe hat sich für mich spätestens seit dem letzten Film erledigt. 1-6 kann man immer wieder schauen, den Rest spare ich mir.

Ein wenig gespannt bin ich auf die kommenden/geplanten Netflix Serien. Die könnten sich tatsächlich lohnen.


----------



## MiezeMatze (29. August 2019)

Bongripper666 schrieb:


> Die Star Wars Filmreihe hat sich für mich spätestens seit dem letzten Film erledigt. 1-6 kann man immer wieder schauen, den Rest spare ich mir.
> 
> Ein wenig gespannt bin ich auf die kommenden/geplanten Netflix Serien. Die könnten sich tatsächlich lohnen.



So ist es.
Damals als die *neuen* Episoden 1-3 kamen hatte ich auch meine Kritik... die Macht mit Mediclorianern zu entmystifizieren war zB. richtig schlecht!
ABER immerhin gab es eine recht sinnvolle Story, coole Charaktere mit Hintergrund und originelle, neue Ideen.

Die Disney Starwars Filme habe NICHTS...absolut NICHTS davon! 
Für mich mitunter die schlechtesten Filme aller Zeiten... peinlich und zum fremdschämen.
Hunderte Millionen Budget und so ein Rotz...


----------



## JoM79 (29. August 2019)

Du hast wohl noch nie einen wirklich schlechten Film gesehen.


----------



## MiezeMatze (4. September 2019)

Deine Messlatte liegt wohl unter Meereslevel wie´s aussieht.
Aber gut...jedem sein Niveau. Tschö


----------



## JunglistMovement (29. November 2019)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Du hast wohl noch nie einen wirklich schlechten Film gesehen.



Dazu kann ich heute Abend Tele 5 um 22:20 empfehlen. 

btt: Ich hab immernoch Episode 8 eingeschweißt rumliegen, man hat von allen Seiten soviel schlechtes gehört... is er denn wirklich SO schlimm?


----------



## Acgira (25. Dezember 2019)

JunglistMovement schrieb:


> Dazu kann ich heute Abend Tele 5 um 22:20 empfehlen.
> 
> btt: Ich hab immernoch Episode 8 eingeschweißt rumliegen, man hat von allen Seiten soviel schlechtes gehört... is er denn wirklich SO schlimm?



Wenn du es wirklich wissen willst, solltest du die Disc in deinen Player legen  - falls vorhanden - und dann solang wie für dich erträglich den Film anschauen. - Und es ist nur ein Film, und auch schlechte Filme beißen nicht, ob Episode dann dazu gehört - für dich - wird sich dir zeigen.


----------

